# The beauty of sanding



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

We sanded today. I was up on the stilts sanding a 12 foot celling after hitting the inside. It was a house for a biggest GC. Track homes, bout the 2nd or 3rd most frequent house plan we do for them. 9 foot down with all crown molding , 8 upstairs with 2 trays and a high bath room. The two tray rooms get crown. Love me some crown!!!!!! But this house has a good amount of bead. But I like it because it has far less high chit than the number one house they sell....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like you need a PC


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

gazman said:


> Looks like you need a PC


I was using a porter cable...is that what you mean by PC?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I was using a porter cable...is that what you mean by PC?


 Time to change the filter then!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Time to change the filter then!


 He's not using the vac.. Alot of d/c here use the pc without a vac.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

That is insane... take a pic of how cloudy a room gets doing it that way


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I never use a vac. Its not that bad just stay in front of the dust cloud gives you good reason to move it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I never use a vac. Its not that bad just stay in front of the dust cloud gives you good reason to move it


 LOL!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

see like i said not so bad....


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

View attachment 5737
see like i said not so bad....even my helpers ok


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> View attachment 5737
> see like i said not so bad....even my helpers ok


And I thought we were bad









We actually went out and bought some mask for the first time, when we used one.

First house we did with one, I stepped outside to have a smoke because I could not breathe:whistling2:, It looked like the house was on fire with all the dust pouring out the windows.

Looks like we both have the same sander. I would like to cut it down shorter some how, seems too long to me. Sucks on ceilings though...

I still call it the screw blaster, thinking about going back to doing 2 coats with the nail spotter, instead of 2 by hand and one by spotter. Might test rough sanding the beads with it too, does a nice job on them too......... still learning:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

That's are way also 1st coarse screws by hand and 2 with the spotter sanders tales care of any edges left and we rough sand the beads with it also saves a bunch of time


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok, I understand. 

We have never used a vac system. Like anything else, you adapt and learn how to do it...

Here in Nashville, I have never seen anyone use a vac...

Like said above, stay one step ahead and you can see what your doing pretty much and after a while its a a feel. The hardest part is celling butts which throw out the most dust but I could do it blind after a decade. 

I couldnt imagine pulling around a vac I get pissed off enough at the extension cord getting caught on door ways or under bead. Many times I have ran the PC without vac or a mask. In the summer when sweating that mask gets super clogged. I always sand what I can off of my feet with the mask. Then have a smoke then go sand off the stilts the high garage or couple trays, while dad sands off the scafold. He doesnt smoke, but I dont put my mask back on. And of course dont wear it after that when hand sanding the angles and anything else.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess we are still real cowboys around here lol...

Live fast and die young, the dust is the last of my worries


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> View attachment 5737
> see like i said not so bad....


 
Ill post a pic of my baby tomorrow or the next day. She is not stock:thumbup:. I took her Vac tube and the brushes off and did little thing I think makes it run faster and smoother. I will not run a PC with the brushes. Those things make it so slow its not funny. She has had her motor rebuilt and a couple new heads but she is my custom rig. Both times I got a new head I ripped the brushes off. I also make sure to keep the head well lubed for the best flex and less vibration. My girl does not leave any sanding marks, not one since dad has been buying this current brand of sanding disks. 

The worst sanding disk ever are the solid velcro (spelling? Ive had a few and dont feel like googling the spelling) disks. They are just no where near the others with center cut out. The current disk we use is our favorite ever but they have been discontinued so Dad bought a ton from the supply store. I dont know what we will do when the run out. I really love not having to sponge sanding marks anymore....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Ill post a pic of my baby tomorrow or the next day. She is not stock:thumbup:. I took her Vac tube and the brushes off and did little thing I think makes it run faster and smoother. I will not run a PC with the brushes. Those things make it so slow its not funny. She has had her motor rebuilt and a couple new heads but she is my custom rig. Both times I got a new head I ripped the brushes off. I also make sure to keep the head well lubed for the best flex and less vibration. My girl does not leave any sanding marks, not one since dad has been buying this current brand of sanding disks.
> 
> The worst sanding disk ever are the solid velcro (spelling? Ive had a few and dont feel like googling the spelling) disks. They are just no where near the others with center cut out. The current disk we use is our favorite ever but they have been discontinued so Dad bought a ton from the supply store. I dont know what we will do when the run out. I really love not having to sponge sanding marks anymore....



I can recommend the Joest 220 discs.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

